# Tauwürmer hältern



## Aalfred (13. März 2001)

Hallo Leute !Wie hältert Ihr Eure gesammelten Tauwürmer (über einen längeren Zeitraum)? Bei mir sterben meist alle nach wenigen Tagen egal was ich versuche. Einige Kollegen meinen das die Würmer nur bestimmte Erde vertragen. Stimmt das ? In dem ähnlichen Beitrag wurden diese Fragen nicht beantwortet. 
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten im Vorraus !Bis bald


----------



## TommyD (13. März 2001)

Hi
Also ich hältere meine Tauwürmer grundsetzlich in einem Eimer mit kleinen löchern am boden.
Dort lege ich Laub rein eine schicht Erde 
( aus der umgebung wo ich die Würmer her hab.
Einpaar Zeitungsschnipfel nochmal erde Und dann Moos
Zu fressen bekommen sie Zeitungspapier und vorallem Kaffeesatz wodurch die Würmer Zäher werden.
Die Würmer auf das Moos schütten und die die noch einer Weile noch oben liegen Wegsortieren. Denn 1 Toter wurm im eimer kann alle anderen auch Töten.
Gruß:
    TommyD


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. März 2001)

Hallo
Ich hältere meine Tauwürmer zusammen mit Dendros in einer großen Kiste. Die steht im Keller, da ist es immer schön kühl, und da habe ich ganz normale Blumenerde drin. Ich habe auch schonmal so Wurmfutter draufgetan, das hat auch nichts geschadet. Als Futter bekommen sie Kaffeesatz oder zerschnitzelte Eierschachteln. Ich decke das ganze auch öffter mit zeitungspapier ab. Die Zeitung fressen die Würmer da auf. Habe bis jetzt noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Hummer (13. März 2001)

Hallo Stuffel,vermehren sich die Würmer auch in Deiner Kiste oder legst Du ab und zu mal ein paar nach? Petri!Hummer


----------



## Guest (14. März 2001)

Servus Uli,geh blos mit Deiner Frau sorgsam um.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Würmer im Gemüsefach, das muß ja eine Seele von Mensch sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
  WO


----------



## Aalfred (14. März 2001)

Meine Freundin isst nur Butter die Magarine esse ich. Kann eigentlich nichts schief gehen. Trotzdem nochmal danke.Bis bald !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. März 2001)

Hallo
Also mit Magarineschachteln im Kühlschrank und so, ich weis ja nicht. Meine Frau würde mich zum Tempel jagen. 
Hi Hummer. Die Tauwürmer vermehren sich glaub ich nicht. Dei Dendros schon. Wenn es geregnet hat oder wenn es halt Dunkel ist und feucht gehe ich auf die Wiese vor unserem Haus und sammle die Tauwürmer ein. Die kommen dann in die Kiste, und mit etwas Futter (Kaffesatz,Zeitungspapier usw.)bleiben die ne ganze weile fit. Ich kaufe das ganze Jahr über keine Tauwürmer im Laden. Habe jetzt noch genug vom letzten Jahr.

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Hummer (14. März 2001)

Also meine Frau akzeptiert die Würmer im Kühlschrank, obwohl sie als Großstadtpflanze keinerlei Bezug zum Angeln hat. Nur als die Tauwürmer mal Ihre Box aufgehebelt hatten und alle irgendwo an der Kühlschrankinnenwand klebten, durfte ich sie einsammeln und anschließend den Kühlschrank schrubben.
Noch lustiger waren allerdings die ca 50 Fliegen, die mitten im Winter unsere Wohnzimmerlampe umkreisten.Wo kamen die wohl her? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri!Hummer
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Hummer am 14-03-2001 um 23:23.]


----------



## tdonat (14. März 2001)

Hi Kameraden,das mit der Mgarinendose mache ich auch, wirklich ein super Tip und das mit den Fliegen um die Küchenlampe kenne ich zu gut!Habe mir schon überlegt einen Mini Kühlschrank für meine Köder anzulegen, irgendwo auf dem Trödelmarkt findet man doch bestimmt sowas für´n Appel und nen Ei!Gruß und Petri Heil
Thorsten


----------



## Aalfred (15. März 2001)

Danke für die guten Vorschläge.
Die Idee mit der Magarine-Schachtel ist echt super. Da meine Freundin sich immer über Würmerschachteln im Kühlschrank beschwert werde ich das gleich mal ausprobieren.
 Bis bald !


----------



## Raver0008 (15. März 2001)

Hi!
Nimm Eierpappen aus Altpapier, zerreisse die in Stücke. Dann gibst Du die Fetzen in einen Eimer, und übergießt das ganze mit kochendem Wasser. Diese Mischung läßt Du dann 24 Stunden lang einweichen. Danach presst Du das Wasser raus, so das nur feuchte, zerrissene Pappe überbleibt. In einem 10 Liter Eimer kannst Du dann ca. 300 Tauwürmer 1 Jahr lagern. Gib 1x pro Monat einen benutzten Kaffeefilter (mit Inhalt) dazu, das hält die Würmer Fit und munter!Petri Heil

------------------
  http://www.anglerseiten.de.vu


----------



## Raver0008 (15. März 2001)

Hi !Nur die eingeweichte zerfetzte Pappe ! Aber die Pappe darf nur feucht sein, NICHT nass!! Weil sonst werden die Würmer weich und zerreissen sehr leicht !Petri Heil

------------------
  http://www.anglerseiten.de.vu


----------



## Aalfred (16. März 2001)

Hy Raver !In den Eimer kommt nur die aufgeweichte Pape und keine Erde oder so was ? Bis bald !


----------



## Dude (16. März 2001)

Hi,ich hab meine Rotwurmzucht in einer alten Obstkiste angelegt, diese mit einem alten Leinentuch ausgelegt und dann mit alten Zeitungen, etwas Erde und Laub aufgefüllt und mit Moos abgedeckt. Meine Frage: Welche Wurmarten kann man denn nun zusammen hältern ? Dendros und Tauwürmer, Rotwürmer und Dendros oder gar nicht zusammen ? Ich lese ständig in "Fachartikeln" dass sich die Arten nicht vertragen / absterben, habe aber im Board noch von niemandem etwas ähnliches gelesen. [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Dude am 16-03-2001 um 09:21.]


----------



## Aalfred (16. März 2001)

Hallo Leute !Was sind denn eigentlich Dendros ? Hab ich noch nie gehört.Bis bald !


----------



## boso (16. März 2001)

Tach Aalfred! Wenn ich mir Tauwürmer kauf, hab ich die erfahrung gemacht das sie, wenn sie kühl und dunkel gelagert werden einige Wochen in der Verpackung halten. Hab nur friches Gras dabei getan. Sie hielten sich ewig. gruß boso


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. März 2001)

Hallo
Ich habe Tauwürmer und Dendros in einer Kiste. Bis jetzt gab es noch keine Probleme.

------------------
Petri Heil Stuffel


----------



## Franky (17. März 2001)

Hi Aalfred,vielleicht kennst Du sie ja als Gelbschwanz oder Mistwürmer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Aalfred (19. März 2001)

Hallo Leute !Mistwürmer kenne ich wusste blos nicht das die Dendros heißen. 
Meine gekauften Tauwürmer halten sich in Ihrer  Verpackung im Kühlschrank auch immer recht lange aber wenn man sie "umtopft" (andere Erde) sterben sie meist schnell. Ich wollte mir aber einen größeren Vorrat anlegen (bei Regen gesammelte Würmer) und über mehere Monate hältern damit ich jeder Zeit genügend hab und nicht immer Geld dafür ausgeben muss. Schließlich liegen Sie ja auf der Straße und zwar kostenlos aber eben nicht wenn man sie gerade braucht. Danke für die Antworten.
Bis bald !


----------



## Hunter (19. März 2001)

Mahlzeit!
Ich nehme einfach einen Eimer, in den ich ordentlich Moos, Kaffeprütt, eingeweichtes Zeitungspapier und etwas Erde packe. Das Ganze in den kalten Keller und die Würmer halten sich ewig.

------------------
***Viel Petri Heil!***
*****Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*****


----------



## Müdertom (24. Dezember 2003)

Tauwürmer hältert man am besten in einem Eimer mit fest schliesendem Deckel und spezieller Wurmerde. Alles ein wenig anfeuchten und ab in den Kühlschrank. Ab und an etwas Weienkleie dazu und die Würmer werde inerhalb von zwei Monaten wirklich richtig groß und fett. Für eitere Infos darf mich gerne jeder anschreiben


----------



## Müdertom (25. Dezember 2003)

Hall Aalfred,
 Dendros sind Riesen Rotwümer auch Dendrobena oder Eisenia hortensis genannt. Diese Wurm wird bis zu 1,6 Gram schwer und wird sehr gerne zum Angeln im Winter genommen da er sehr lange sehr lebendig am Haken bleibt. Dieser Wurm ist aber nicht mit dem Mistwurm zu verwechseln, da sie im Jungstadium fast gleich aussehen. Der Mistwurm,auch Gelbschwanz oder Eisenia foetida genannt, scheidet ein sehr übel riechendes Sekret aus, das viele Fische nicht mögen. Der Riesen-Rotwurm dagegen scheidet ein für Fische angnehmen Geruch aus. Ein adulter Riesen-Rotwurm hat etwa die Größe eines mittleren Tauwurms. Bei Fragen kannst Du mich gern anschreiben


----------



## torino (27. März 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Hallo Angelfreunde
ich wollte jetzt auch zum Frühjahr hin mit den Tauwurm hältern anfangen da ich letztes Jahr bemerkt hab das Tauwürmer ganzschön ins Geld gehen können, doch das Tauwurm sammeln ist eigentlich noch fast viel leichter, was ich gestern gemacht hab . Nur ich hab noch zwei wichtige Fragen die noch keiner so wirklich besprochen hat nämlich ich hab alle gesammelte Tawürmer in eine Dose mit Kaffesatz, Zeitungsschnipsel und Moss gemacht, wobei ich das Zeitungspapier angefeuchtet hab, danch gab ich alles dies in den Kühlschrank mit einen Deckel. Doch ist die Frage kann man da einen Deckel drauf lassen oder fängt das an zu schimmeln ? Und die nächste Frage ist bei wie viel Grad hältert ihr die Tauwürmer wenn sie in der Garage, Balkon oder Keller stehen, wie viel Grad können sie ab ?


----------



## mawa-0815 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Ich habe mir bei meinem Angelfachhändler 1kg Jungwürmer bestellt. Ich halte sie in einem 50 L Leimeimer den habe ich mit Gartenerde gefüllt. Unten ein Paar SEHR KLEINE LÖCHER rein um Staunässe zu vermeiden. Gefüttert werden die mit Kartoffelschalen... nur nichts Säurehlatigem. das ganze hat keine 20,- gekostet und ich habe min. 1 Jahr genug Würmer.


----------



## feko (27. März 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Ich habe ne große Styroporkiste dafür.
Nehme ungedüngte Blumenerde,eingeweichtes und zerhäclseltes Zeitungspapier druntergemischt-klappt super.
Kann so viele hundert Tauis dauerhaft halten
vg


----------



## juster (29. März 2011)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Jetzt eine ganz blöde Frage: 
Feuchtet Ihr die Erde von Zeit zu Zeit an, oder nicht?


----------



## salvelinusalpinus (24. März 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Hi leute!
Wie oft füttert ihr die würmer ungefähr?
MFG salvelinusalpinus


----------



## Rapfenjäger (30. März 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Grosser Blumentpf der in einen 10 l-Eimer passt.
Topf wässern, Loch mit Stein zu machen.
Eimerboden mit etwas Splitt ausstreuen. Dann Splitt 2 Finger breit in den Blumentopf geben und den Topf in den Eimer stellen.
Wasser in den Eimer giessen bis der Topfboden nass ist.
Komposterde mit Eierkartonschnitzel und getrocknetem Laub
mischen, durchfeuchten in den Topf geben und mit Moos abdecken. Füllstand 2/3 reicht.
Feuchten Lappen über den Blumentopf.
Deckel lose auf den Eimer und fertig.
Der feuchte Blumentopf und der nasse Lappen bewirken 
Kühlung genug auch auf dem Balkon im Schatten.
Muss natürlich immer mal kontrolliert werden.
Blumentopfboden darf nicht trocknen
Frische Tauwürmer wochenlang.
Petri...R.-J.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Es gibt eine viel einfachere Methode um Tauwürmer zu hältern:

:mNur in Moos!

Dazu rufe ich Moos aus der Wiese, tauche es kurz ins Wasser und drücke es aus.
Wenn Laub, Grasreste und etwas Erde dabei sind, macht das nix.

Das kommt in einen Eimer mit Deckel, dann die Würmer drauf.
In den kleinen Joghurt-Eimerchen halten bis zu 20 (große) Tauis, ohne weitere Pflege, Wochen lang.
In etwas größeren Eimern hab ich die gleiche Menge schon über Monate gelagert.

Die kleinen Einheiten verhindern Verluste, falls doch mal einer stirbt.

Das beste an der Lagerung auf Moos:
Die Würmer werden dabei so richtig knackig!

:mDie ganze Substratmischerei kann man sich also sparen.


----------



## Rapfenjäger (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Habe die Moosvariante mit meiner kombiniert.
4 Joghurteimer in meine Kombination reingesetzt.
Win-win duch kleine, besser kontrollierbare Einheiten
+ den Kühlefekt von meinem nassen Blumentopf.
Weniger Reinigung und schnelle Austauschbarkeit=
daaaanke !
Petri...., R.-J.


----------



## F1SCHER (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine viel einfachere Methode um Tauwürmer zu hältern:
> 
> :mNur in Moos!
> 
> Dazu rufe ich Moos aus der Wiese, .......



|muahah:|muahah: entschuldige , aber ich stell es mir gerade bildlich vor  . was ruft man denn |supergri ?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*



F1SCHER schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah: entschuldige , aber ich stell es mir gerade bildlich vor  . was ruft man denn |supergri ?



Leider darf ich das nicht verraten.
So ist das leider bei der Magie...#c

Schade, denn es ist wirklich ein beeindruckendes Schauspiel, wenn die Grashalme anfangen zu wackeln und kurz darauf hunderte Tauwürmer einen Mooshaufen zusammenschieben!

:mObwohl ich das schon seit über fünfhundert Jahren praktiziere, es fasziniert mich jedesmal wieder...


----------



## spike999 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine viel einfachere Methode um Tauwürmer zu hältern:
> 
> :mNur in Moos!
> 
> ...




genau so mache ich es auch...und ich hab das ganze jahr keine probleme mit würmern


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Hatte früher ein größeres Aquarium mit ungedüngter Gartenerde und Kompost. Abgedeckt habe ich es einfach mit einer großen Holzplatte. In dem Becken, das im Keller stand habe ich dann Tauwürmer und Mistwürmer gelagert. Habe mich nie wirklich drum gekümmert, nur 1x die Woche leicht befeuchtet. Die Würmer haben das ganze Jahr gehalten und waren immer fit.


----------

